# cheap watch winders



## lukemarine

anyone know what kind of watch winders are inexpensive and good and where to get one


----------



## psychobabble

Check eBay. There's usually plenty for a good price. You even see Brookstone ones that people like here.


----------



## IndianaRog

With all of one day's experience with a new watch winder, I am happy...it is doing what it claims to do, doing it silently and I am happy with my $53 purchase via Amazon (delivered price!). Model I got was the *Belocia Double Watch Winder*. It has 4 settings for Turns Per Day from a low # to 4 X that. Also allows for clockwise, counterclockwise or alternating between the two. The only question I am still puzzling over is how many TPD (turns per day) and direction of rotation are needed for a given watch. There is a database online for this info applicable to many watches, so that is a good place to start (can't remember name of it, but if you search on here a bit you will find it). I am starting at the low end of the TPD and using the alternate option...will see if it does the job keeping my automatics wound. If not, I adjust the TPD up one level til it does.

My whole reason for getting one of these is that I now have two automatics and I'm tired of wearing them BOTH at the same time to keep them wound (yes, I have been doing that!). Letting them run down is a PITA because you have to reset day and date info too. My goal is to always have one automatic on the winder and the other on my wrist...then alternate watches as the spririt moves me. IF I get more automatics and the Belocia works out OK, I will get a second double. Since the single was $39 vs. double at $53 delivered, it makes sense to go with the double allowing for expansion at lower unit cost. I chose the Belocia given many positive reviews on Amazon and the price can't be beat.


----------



## Scottaw

It took mea but to get quick at it, but setting the day/date doesn't really bother me anymore. At first it seemed a bit weird having to put daily work into
My watch, but once you're used to it it's not so bad.


----------



## slccj

I just picked up one on the bay for $75. It is a 4 watch model with a storage drawer for 4 more. I just got it 2 days ago but it's reasonably quiet and should do the job. Link is here.


----------



## IndianaRog

slccj said:


> I just picked up one on the bay for $75. It is a 4 watch model with a storage drawer for 4 more. I just got it 2 days ago but it's reasonably quiet and should do the job. Link is here.


Sweet looking winder at a fantastic price. Please comment again after 6 months use, love to know if it holds up as it is very attractive.

cheers,
Rog


----------



## napel

I got this one for free and I am happy with it. The only downside is that I do not have an electrical outlet where I keep it to power it and had to buy some rechargeable batteries which cost me $20. All in All it was $20 well spent vs. spending $7 a month on batteries.


----------



## GuySie

Ooh, that one looks nice and is priced well. Too bad they only ship to the US and Canada. Anybody have any similar alternatives for the EU? I just bought a moonphase watch and I'd hate to have to set it every time I wanted to wear it.


----------

